# Ambrosia Beetles



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Collecting up logs on farm from last springs storms and stock piling for summer cutting. I noticed the Ailanthus logs have the Ambrosia Beetle tunnels hanging from them.

My concerns are....1) are there any?? 2) cross contamination to other logs. Some of these logs over yr in stack off ground 3) is it only a certian hardwood or moisture content that draws them??? 4) what ??? to be done.

I don't mind worm holes for my use, BUT I DON'T WANT TO DESTROY all my other work...logs or A/D ing lumber.

Thanks in advance. The great thing with a couple of these sites is the care and passion people have to help their fellow sawyers and artists.

Have a Blessed and Wonderful day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Collecting up logs on farm from last springs storms and stock piling for summer cutting. I noticed the Ailanthus logs have the Ambrosia Beetle tunnels hanging from them. My concerns are....1) are there any?? 2) cross contamination to other logs. Some of these logs over yr in stack off ground 3) is it only a certian hardwood or moisture content that draws them??? 4) what ??? to be done. I don't mind worm holes for my use, BUT I DON'T WANT TO DESTROY all my other work...logs or A/D ing lumber. Thanks in advance. The great thing with a couple of these sites is the care and passion people have to help their fellow sawyers and artists. Have a Blessed and Wonderful day in Jesus's Awesome Love, Tim


Tim,

I'm about to get my hands on ailanthus. What was the end result of this? Any pics of the wood and finished product(s)? Any advice on storing and working it once dry?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't got around to sawing them.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Dunno what those beetles were when we cut up that oak triangle but they ate the bottom out of that log.
We're not talking about the same bug, are we?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Not sure if that is what a powder post beetle is but I brought some oak logs in with them and later found holes in some ash and hickory lumber that had been air drying for a few years, ash and hickory seemed clear of holes when cut.


----------

